# IBS D



## LoobyLou (Oct 9, 2007)

hi from the UK to all fellow sufferers....I read a recent chat transcript on the BBC site...with the entomologist saing that he always uses anti-depressants for his most severely affected IBS patients < that's me







>....has anyone else been prescribed them in connection with IBS D...if so do they eliviate the symptoms....or merely prevent you from going completely crazy !!!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, welcome to the forums.My IBS is not severe, and I was prescribed anti-deps... In my case because anxiety/depression does make my ibs much worse and because I really was under a lot of stress, it worked for me in that it made me feel less stressed out and therefore it was weakened as a trigger... Some anti-deps have constipation as a side effect and so are used on IBS-D patients. Cherrie


----------



## Gill58 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi! I have taken Amiltriptaline for the past 4 years and it works wonders for me! Apparently the nerves in the gut are the same/similar to those in the brain, so a low dose antidepressant like amitryptaline calms the gut. I also take calcium and Imodium so the combination has made a HUGE difference to my life.I hope this helps you and I will keep my fingers crossed that you are well again soon.


----------



## LoobyLou (Oct 9, 2007)

thank you so much for the reply...and the glimmer of hope you've given me....I shall now try to persuade my Doc' to try mild anti-depressants on me.........I feel I've nothing to lose anyway...and perhaps everything to gain............and thank you to everyone on the board for offering wise words....moments of humour.....and total understanding while combating this hateful IBS D....I'm so glad I've found you.....you truly do prevent me from running screaming into the night...albeit with a loo close by !!....thank you all**Sue**


----------



## knitter (Oct 19, 2007)

I was put on Celexa for my anxiety a few years ago. I would have just a few bouts of attacks. I eventually got off the Celexa & my IBS has been HORRIBLE ever since! I talked to my GYN about it & she said that doesnt surprise her since the gut holds seretonin with antidepressants regulate. So, I've gotten back on my Celexa on low does (it took forever to get off of it so that was depressing to get back on) - its not having the same effect this time - nothing is helping my IBS. I wish I NEVER got off of it now.


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

BEWARE THE LEXAPRO!!! I had been doing pretty well using the calcium, but because of lots of anxiety and feeling depressed the doc prescribed lexapro. Took the first pill at 11am today and an hour later....BAM....worst diarrhea I've had in 2 years. I'm a 28 y/o male and they say that one causes men more probs.


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

I was just prescribed Lexapro and had mixed effects.First I felt great! Then I crashed -- tired, stomach growling, totally felt weird. The next morning I had C. I never have C. And I can't believe I'm saying this but I think I'd rather have D!!!!!Anyone have these symptoms at first and then it got better? I'm now on the fence about whether or not I want to keep going and see what happens.


----------



## Jay1951 (Oct 31, 2007)

I am on Remeron and it does hlep my depression but not the IBS. I read that some of the older meds like Tofronil can help but I am afraid to change for fear I will get depressed.


----------



## ImissCoffee (Nov 8, 2007)

I was on 10 mg of Amitriptyline for about a year, but I was so exhausted all the time. It did help with my IBS, I'm nowhere near where I'd like to be with it, but it was so much better. Unfortunately the exhaustion and sleep issues were a little much, so when my PCP suggested I try Bentyl (again, though I haven't tried it since I was a kid) and stop taking the Amitriptyline.So far it's only been about a week, and it my IBS doesn't seem much worse, which was my main concern, I was afraid if I stopped taking the Amit. I would revert back to how I was before it. However, I'm just as, if not more, tired on the Bentyl. Falling asleep though is incredibly difficult. Being awake until 7am is definitely not good for my IBS, heh I imagine that's not out of the ordinary.I hated Lexipro with a passion, I was only on it for like 4 days, but I hardly slept that whole time.Edit: I actually would recommend trying Amitriptyline though, the only side effects I had were the destroyed sex drive and feeling tired all the time. The results were great otherwise, and you might not be as sensitive, so you might not experience the side effects I did.I've heard about Remeron, but I heard the sweets cravings can be unbearable.Be warned though, by taking anti-depressants, you might kiss your sex drive goodbye. *sniffle* I don't find that to be a very tolerable side effect.


----------



## 22163 (Aug 26, 2006)

I love my Lexapro, I'm not depressed but have anxiety, and of course IBS-D, I was on it for 6 months, and my IBS was way better, but came off it because I put on weight, well, big mistake! My IBS went haywire, so I went back on it a couple of months ago, and I'm 90%better. The serotonin receptors in my gut must be loving the extra serotonin. I agree the first few days you get side effects, but once you get past them, it's tottaly worth it. And no problems with my sex drive







Of course everybody is different, and different meds affect them differently.


----------



## borfis86 (Oct 26, 2007)

I've tried every med my doctor had to offer and nothing worked. I even tried acupuncture and herbal meds- they didn't work either. I'm fed up with IBS-D so i'm seeing the doc tomorrow to get an anti depressants prescription... hope it works!


----------



## borfis86 (Oct 26, 2007)

Has anyone experienced weight gain while taking anti depressants for IBS-D? I was just prescribed Zoloft and i'm concerned about gaining weight...


----------



## knitter (Oct 19, 2007)

I dont know about Zoloft - but Yes, I did gain weight on the Celexa - that is a frustrating side of it! Gotta weight your options I guess on what's more important.


----------



## borfis86 (Oct 26, 2007)

I guess I would rather be a bit heavier than constantly worrying about soiling myself!


----------



## 22163 (Aug 26, 2006)

I did put on 20 pounds on lexapro the first time around, but mainly cause I wasn't having D so I was eating more. This time I'll refrain myself...


----------



## ACM (Nov 17, 2007)

hello !(am new) when I was diagnosed with IBS, i ended up being put on ADs, I cannot remember which ones now (8 years ago) until I learnt to deal with the "fear" of being caught short (that and I brought myself my first car), i thought they where great for me.


----------



## ceb2 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi UKI have suffered from IBS almost all of my life. I am now 65 and having a terrible time with IBS-D and pain. So I called my dr. today & once again they think I am nuts. They are going to put me on Elavil, an antidepesseant. Perhaps it will help. I've been on 2 different antibiotics in recent weeks as my dr. thinks this is the answer. I only got worse. I told him antibiotics only make me worse. I just hope this helps as I am fed up with drs.


----------



## Drewbee (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm happy that anti-depressants worked for some of you. The doc had me on SSRI's--Pozac and Celexia. They didn't seem to help me. Don't you have to be on them up to three to four weeks before they begin to have an effect? As I mentioned. I was on Prozac for nearly six months. It actually decreased my desire to eat for the first month or so. Plus, the stuff made me edgy and nervous. It didn't do much for either my depression or IBS-D. And since Celexia is in the same class of drug, I didn't bother taking it beyond a few days. Are there better, more effective anti-depressants out there without all the side effects? As I do believe I need some help with my anxiety and depression--which triggers all my IBS issues.


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

[\quote]Be warned though, by taking anti-depressants, you might kiss your sex drive goodbye. *sniffle* I don't find that to be a very tolerable side effect.[/quote]thats ok, not having much sex anyways due to the ibs....lolI have tried elvail for a year. Helped with the D some, but made me feel bery wierd, I am off it now for a couple of months. Still feel wierd sometimes, maybe its anxiety from the IBS, but I wasnt getting those feelings before the elavil. I dont think I will ever take another AD again...D


----------

